# pics of my pcd 6/30......what a blast



## djburkeen (Aug 21, 2006)

cant say enough great things about my trip and the staff at the pcd. we had a great time breaking the car in through the mountain roads. anyway here are some pics of the delivery and trip home.

on the track

































































our ride while out on the track










and here is the new car. the white with silver really looks great.


















































































and finally some pics during the trip home


----------



## BMWMC (May 3, 2008)

Verrry Sweet ride man! CONGRATS!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, somebody here is floating on cloud 9!!!:angel:

Congrats on the race car!:thumbup:


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Wow! I'm waiting for BMWNA's call so I can schedule my PCD delivery. My M5 has arrived at the port of NJ and awaiting Customs & Agricultural Inspection before it goes to the VPC.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats and thanks for sharring :thumbup: I like the mountain pics.

Enjoy!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Great looking car, and nice photos.

If my 335 PCD is on Thursday... is it too late to switch to an E90 M3? No need for price adjustment, just one-for-one trade...


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pics! Love the two M's across from each other at the entrance. Congrats!


----------



## nahugry (May 7, 2007)

Nice pictures! that is a beautiful car!


----------



## djburkeen (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Congrats. Nice pix, you will enjoy your car!
:thumbup:


----------

